
A Doctor Confronts Medical Errors – and Systemic Flaws That Create Mistakes - kiyanwang
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/06/30/885186438/a-doctor-confronts-medical-errors-and-flaws-in-the-system-that-create-mistakes
======
raxxorrax
This is a problem that claims more lives than Covid-19 probably will kill.
Please forgive my cynism for putting both risks next to each other.

It is also not an indignation of doctors doing these mistakes. Aside from the
human error, these are probably consequences of the workload in hospitals for
doctors and nurses. It is estimated that 250,000 people die from errors in the
US alone.

I wouldn't want to get operated on after the doctor in question already worked
for 10 hours, would you?

